# All Digests for Newsletter 2991



## Guest (10 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Mar 30, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Obsessed Making The 1898 Knit Hat
How to move forward with my needle work
Mermaid tail query
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

(C) Granny squares afghan in quilt pattern
Another bunny (pattern by Gypsycream)
Baby cardigan sweater
Strange brew update
Stashbusting
My last elephant.
Hopefully Will Be ........
Plum coloured "Onesie" (K)
Another "Old Shale" set (K)
Wrap k
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Prayers
Goodbye to Pippin
My Auntie's 98th birthday
Chastised by Pinterest
Brewing
And yet more silliness from the Ugly Otter
kk's Gloomy Day Gorgeousness
kk's Chuckles and Seat Buckles
Using up food before I had to throw it out.
Paragliding Dog
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th March, 2022
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

woman's cardigan
A shawl for sale #2 (supporting Ukrainian refugees in Poland)
Trying to identify yarn
Spring Tension Embroidery Hoops-Sold
Yarn for sale.
*Links and Resources*

One of the Best Resources
Cabling without a cable needle
If you need inspiration for crocheting/knitting a swimsuit this year
Marigold Shawl (K)
Hillside Cardigan for Women, 33.5" to 53.5" (K)
Sweet Pea Cardigan for Girls, 2T to 12T (C)
Aliferous Tee for Women, XS-5X (K)
Sunny Bolero for Women, one size, adjustable (C)
*Pattern Requests*

Pattern request
Pattern request
Spring/Summer Sweater with Mosaic Knitting
*Other Crafts*

Cricut - Honey Bee Fairy House Luminary
Cricut - Flowers
Cricut - Jointed Easter Figures


----------

